# Godsdienstvrijheid



## raptor

Hello,

Could someone tell me where the are syllable breaks in this word?

Also, is this the pronunciation?  (I'm just guessing here) /gotstinstfraIhaId/

I'm especially interested in the consonant cluster.

Thanks!


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

The WNT (het Groene Boekje) might help when breaking up a word in syllables: gods-dienst-vrij-heid.

As for the pronunciation: In Flanders <v> is pronounced as [v], in the Netherlands there is a tendency to devoice it [f]. Word final <d> is always and everywhere prounced as [t].
You might check out this website. You can choose between 'Dutch (BE)' and 'Dutch (NL).

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## HKK

Frank06 said:


> As for the pronunciation: In Flanders <v> is pronounced as [v], in the Netherlands there is a tendency to devoice it [f].


 
This is true, but does it matter in this case? I think in this particular word nobody will pronounce the v voiced, wherever they're from.

I think the -dsd- cluster in godsdienst may show regional variation. I would pronounce it godzdienst, but maybe Dutch speakers say gotstienst or gotsdienst?


----------



## Lopes

HKK said:


> I think the -dsd- cluster in godsdienst may show regional variation. I would pronounce it godzdienst, but maybe Dutch speakers say gotstienst or gotsdienst?



I believe I would say "gotsdienst", but I allways find that hard to check because when I try the various possibilities they (allmost) all sound normal to me


----------



## raptor

Thanks for the links and input! The woordenlijst is a very good resource.

I already have the acapela link, but I forgot it had Dutch.

The main reason I asked was for a phonotactics project, so the woordenlijst will be very helpful. Unfortunately, the clusters were broken up into ones I already had. I was looking for possibly /tsd/ or /nstvr/ but the second looks much less likely.

Thanks!


----------



## Joannes

This pronunciation dictionary may be helpful too:
http://www.dbnl.org/tekst/paar001abnu01_01/

It doesn't have too many compounds, but just think about the assimilation rules to know which clusters you get.


----------



## HKK

raptor said:


> I was looking for possibly /tsd/ or /nstvr/ but the second looks much less likely.
> 
> Thanks!



Do you mean you need these consonant clusters to occur in a single syllable? Because neither of them can, in any word.

My favorite consonant clusters are
angstschreeuw - ngst.schr - scream of fear
herfstschrijn - rfst.schr - "autumn shrine", something that doesn't really exist, the word is made up to contain an extremely long cluster


----------



## raptor

Thanks for the Dutch pronunciation guide, that will be very helpful!

As for the clusters, yes they have to be within a syllable for my search.  Maybe /tsd/ can't exist in Dutch, but other languages possbily.  /nstrv/ probably not (maybe /ntsj/ though).

Interesting words


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> Do you mean you need these consonant clusters to occur in a single syllable? Because neither of them can, in any word.
> 
> My favorite consonant clusters are
> angstschreeuw - ngst.schr - scream of fear
> herfstschrijn - rfst.schr - "autumn shrine", something that doesn't really exist, the word is made up to contain an extremely long cluster


However many people would drop the /t/ in those words (and that would be ok in Standard Dutch). Actually it would often happen in *godsdiens(t)vrijheid* as well..


----------

